# Tiempo compuesto Vs. Pretérito



## SerinusCanaria3075

Quizas hayan hablado de esto ya, pero es correcto llamar al "pretérito perfecto compuesto" del español simplemente "perfeito" del tiempo compuesto portugués?

Español: yo he hablado. _Pretérito Perfecto Compuesto_
Italiano: io ho parlato. _Passato Prossimo_
Francés: j'ai parlé. _Passé Composé_
Português: eu tenho falado. ?


----------



## Alandria

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Quizas hayan hablado de esto ya, pero es correcto llamar al "pretérito perfecto compuesto" del español simplemente "perfeito" del tiempo compuesto portugués?
> 
> Español: yo he hablado. _Pretérito Perfecto Compuesto_
> Italiano: io ho parlato. _Passato Prossimo_
> Francés: j'ai parlé. _Passé Composé_
> Português: eu tenho falado. ?


 
Nunca parei para pensar, mas tenho a impressão de que usamos mais "eu venho falando", que é equivalente.
Usamos mais o verbo "vir + gerúndio".


----------



## Outsider

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Quizas hayan hablado de esto ya, pero es correcto llamar al "pretérito perfecto compuesto" del español simplemente "perfeito" del tiempo compuesto portugués?
> 
> Español: yo he hablado. _Pretérito Perfecto Compuesto_
> Italiano: io ho parlato. _Passato Prossimo_
> Francés: j'ai parlé. _Passé Composé_
> Português: eu tenho falado. ?


Siento, pero no he entendido su pregunta. ¿Puede dar unos ejemplos para explicar su duda?


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Por ejemplo:
>nós temos assustado ao próximo. 
>eles têm falado muito.

Este es el primer Tiempo Compuesto de la mayoría de las lenguas romance.
Está bien decirle "Perfeito" o debo decir "Perfeito Compuesto". 
Quizas es un poco confuso porque en español usamos el auxiliar "haber" más el participio del verbo, mientras que en portugués se usa el auxiliar "ter" más el participio del verbo.


----------



## Outsider

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Quizas es un poco confuso porque en español usamos el auxiliar "haber" más el participio del verbo, mientras que en portugués se usa el auxiliar "ter" más el participio del verbo.


Eso no es problema. Se entiende bien la correspondencia. Lo que no habia entendido era qué quería preguntar sobre este tiempo.



SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Por ejemplo:
> >nós temos assustado ao próximo.
> >eles têm falado muito.
> 
> Este es el primer Tiempo Compuesto de la mayoría de las lenguas romance.
> Está bien decirle "Perfeito" o debo decir "Perfeito Compuesto".


En portugués se suele decir _pretérito perfeito composto_, pero no me molesta que diga perfecto. La verdade es que no me agrada mucho el nombre portugués, que es poco sugestivo.


----------



## Alandria

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Por ejemplo:
> >nós temos assustado ao próximo.
> >eles têm falado muito.
> 
> Este es el primer Tiempo Compuesto de la mayoría de las lenguas romance.
> Está bien decirle "Perfeito" o debo decir "Perfeito Compuesto".
> Quizas es un poco confuso porque en español usamos el auxiliar "haber" más el participio del verbo, mientras que en portugués se usa el auxiliar "ter" más el participio del verbo.


 
Isso está certo, mas eu não acho que funcione com a mesma conotação do Espanhol. Quando usamos o pretérito perfeito composto, normalmente é com algum advérbio de tempo que indique alguma continuidade.

"nós temos estudado muito" não soa bem, mas *"nós temos estudado muito ultimamente"* soa bem.


----------



## maralto

Caros amigos,
O que se passa é que, em português, o tempo verbal equivalente em sentido ao *pretérito* *perfeito* *composto*, em castelhano, é o *Pretérito* *Perfeito* *Simples*: you he hablado ou j'ai parlais, fica: *EU* *FALEI*. O *Pretérito* *Perfeito* *Simples* indica uma acção acabada, perfeita; o *Pretérito* *Perfeito* *Composto*, em português, TENHO FALADO, indica uma acção que se vem *desenrolando* do *passado* *até* ao momento *presente*; muita svezes seguido de ultimamente...TENHO FALADO MUITO COM O PEDRO ULTIMAMENTE; mas, ONTEM FALEI COM O PEDRO. A diferença é esta;
Espero ter ajudado!

Até breve, 
Maralto


----------



## Dr. Quizá

maralto said:


> TENHO FALADO MUITO COM O PEDRO ULTIMAMENTE; mas, ONTEM FALEI COM O PEDRO.



Creo que entiendo más o menos lo que quieres decir, pero no por este ejemplo ya que en español sería igual: "He hablado mucho con Pedro últimamente" y "ayer hablé con Pedro".

En español (y esto lo sabe correctamente muy poca gente) usamos el compuesto no para algo reciente, sino para algo ocurrido en un marco temporal no acabado, aunque fuera hace mucho tiempo:

- Ayer fuí al dentista. (El marco temporal es ayer, que ya acabó).
- Yo sí he estado en Roma. Una vez, hace veinte años. (El marco temporal es toda la vida, que no ha acabado).

¿Como sería esto en portugués?


----------



## maralto

Obrigada, Dr. Quizá!
Bom, em português temos dois tempos compostos do indicativo e dois tempos simples do pretérito: *PRETÉRITO* *MAIS* *QUE* *PERFEITO* *COMPOSTO*: *tinha* *falado*, *tinha* *escrito*, e que é o equivalente literário, erudito, do *PRETÉRITO* *MAIS* *QUE* *PERFEITO* *SIMPLES*: *falara*, *escrevera*; implica uma acção acabada, no passado, antes de outra acção ocorrer no passado: ex: _eu tinha falado com ele antes de ti, ontem_. ou, na forma literária: _eu falara com ele antes de ti, ontem_.

*PRETÉRIO* *PERFEITO* *COMPOSTO*: como disse, implica uma acção que vem decorrendo, repetidas vezes, de um *momento* *passado* *até* *ao* *presente*: _tenho falado com eles nos últimos anos, nas últimas semanas_, _nos últimos dias_. opõe-se-lhe, o *PRETÉRITO* *PERFEITO* *SIMPLES*: mas _ontem_ _não_ _falei_! ou: _tenho-lhe escrito todas as semanas, mas ontem não escrevi._

Em relação ao seu exemplo: yo si, *he* *estado* en Roma, hace vinte años, ficará, em português: eu sim, *estive* em Roma há vinte anos. a acção está acabada, completa, perfeita, simples. Mas, se eu *tenho* *ido* frequentes vezes a Roma, nos últimos vinte anos, então, direi: *TENHO* *IDO* A ROMA NOS ÚLTIMOS ANOS...

Está um pouco mais claro agora? Dei muitos anos aulas d eportuguês a estrangeiros, sei que é difícil a difrença...

Até breve,

Maralto


----------



## Outsider

maralto said:


> Caros amigos,
> O que se passa é que, em português, o tempo verbal equivalente em sentido ao *pretérito* *perfeito* *composto*, em castelhano, é o *Pretérito* *Perfeito* *Simples* [...]


Nem sempre, Maralto. Não há uma correspondência linear entre os pretéritos do português e do espanhol.

Mas eu acho que a dúvida do SerinusCanaria3075 era apenas sobre o nome desta forma verbal.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Creo que para terminar el argumento de los tiempos compuestos, hay que comparar a profundidad. Me parece que la mayoría estamos de acuerdo con que "Pretérito Composto" debe ser re-nombrado a algo como _Pasado Compuesto _o _Pasado Proximo_.

*Passato Prossimo* (italiano): 
1. abbiamo giocato male fin'ora, ma non abbiamo perso ancora.
(hemos jugado mal hasta ahora, pero no hemos perdido aún.)
Passato Remoto (italiano):
2. giocammo male fin'ora, ma non....
(jugámos mal hasta ahora, pero no...)

Noten como el primer ejemplo es compuesto e indica algo que todavia no termina, algo que puede seguir. 
El segundo ejemplo es en tiempo simple (pretérito) y noten que la oración (frase) quizás no tendría el mismo sentido si dijeramos _perdimos._

_Pretérito_ indica algo que ya no puedes hacer más, por eso creo que nuestras lenguas lo interpretan mal al tiempo compuesto.
*Passé Composé* (francés):
1. te ont trompé (un'autre fois) idiot.
esp: te han engañado (otra vez) tonto.
ita: ti hanno ingannato (un'altra volta) stolto.
por: hão-te enganado (um outra vez) tolo.
Todos expresan que recientemente ocurrió, como ayer u hoy; o que tienes hábito de ser torpe (en parentesis).

Comparalo con el Pretérito (simples):
>te engañaron (enganaram-te)
Algo que paso hace tiempo, en un Pasado Remoto.


----------



## Alandria

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> por: hão-te enganado (um outra vez) tolo.


 
Ya decimos anteriormente que no da igual. "haver" no es más usado en portugués en pretérito perfecto compuesto; sino "ter", además, hay que haber un advérbio de tiempo para traer más sentido.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> hão-te enganado (si alguien puede corregir, obrigado)


Perdon por el error. _Haver _solo lo usan en el presente (bueno, casi siempre) , no?


----------



## Alandria

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Perdon por el error. _Haver _solo lo usan en el presente (bueno, casi siempre) , no?


 
"haver" es lo mismo que "haber", pero es más usado en oraciones impersonales:

"Havia flores no quintal".
"há dias que não bebo água."

Los portugueses aún utilizan el "haber" para exprimir deseo:

"hei de comprar este novo modelo de telemóvel"
"há de haver alguma saída"
"Tu hás de te casar logo, meu filho!"


----------



## Outsider

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Creo que para terminar el argumento de los tiempos compuestos, hay que comparar a profundidad. Me parece que la mayoría estamos de acuerdo con que "Pretérito Composto" debe ser re-nombrado a algo como _Pasado Compuesto _o _Pasado Proximo_.


A mí me parece que la mayoría de las personas en el foro no ha expresado su opinión sobre esa cuestión. De todas maneras, no seremos nosotros aquí en un foro de internet que vamos a cambiar la terminología gramatical estándar, si es eso que está proponiendo.



SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> _Pretérito_ indica algo que ya no puedes hacer más, por eso creo que nuestras lenguas lo interpretan mal al tiempo compuesto.
> *Passé Composé* (francés):
> 1. te ont trompé (un'autre fois) idiot.
> esp: te han engañado (otra vez) tonto.
> ita: ti hanno ingannato (un'altra volta) stolto.
> por: *hão-te enganado*  (um outra vez) tolo.


El pretérito perfecto compuesto portugués se construye normalmente con el verbo _ter_, no _haver_.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> De todas maneras, no seremos nosotros aquí en un foro de internet que vamos a cambiar la terminología gramatical estándar, si es eso que está proponiendo.


Creo que es obvio que no va a cambiar, pero quisiera saber si alguien en el mundo piensa lo mismo (por ejemplo, un aleman aprendiendo espanhol/portugues). Yo mismo, siendo nativo del espanhol, me confundo a veces con el Preterito Compuesto; que como ya dije, el preterito indica lo que ya acabó y por eso esta mal dicho decir que el tiempo compuesto ya ha acabado (como se ven en los ejemplos, no necesariamente ha terminado). 



> por: *hão-te enganado*  (um outra vez) tolo.


Ofrecí disculpas, pero espero que esto sea correcto:
>têm-te enganado


----------



## Outsider

De mi parte, me gusta el término que usan en inglés: presente perfecto (_present perfect_). Pero esto no es estándar en ninguna lengua románica.

Cuidado también con los falsos amigos. Si lo que pretende es indicar que una acción pasada "ya no puedes hacer más", entonces en portugués no puede usar el presente perfecto / pretérito compuesto. Hay que usar el tiempo simple:

fr: Ils t'ont trompé (une autre fois), idiot.
esp: Te han engañado (otra vez), tonto.
ita: Ti hanno ingannato (un'altra volta), stolto.
por: hão-te/têm-te enganado Enganaram-te / Te enganaram (um outra vez), tolo.​Y en francés no se omiten los sujetos.


----------



## Outsider

Dr. Quizá said:


> - Ayer fuí al dentista. (El marco temporal es ayer, que ya acabó).
> - Yo sí he estado en Roma. Una vez, hace veinte años. (El marco temporal es toda la vida, que no ha acabado).
> 
> ¿Como sería esto en portugués?


Pretérito simple en ambas frases:

- Ontem *fui* ao dentista.
- Eu, sim, já *estive* em Roma. Uma vez, há vinte anos.


----------

